
Has Apple ever hired one of its fans? - itsaunixsystem
So I always see these absurdly elaborated almost pro-grade concepts for apple products made by big fans of the brand but I always wondered if any of those fans were actually contacted by apple for a position at the company due to their work.<p>Any cases like that? or apple mostly ignores this stuff?
======
mtmail
At least one: [https://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-who-has-posted-an-Apple-
des...](https://www.quora.com/Has-anyone-who-has-posted-an-Apple-design-
concept-for-fun-ever-been-hired-by-Apple)

And security researcher last November
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2016/02/03/apple...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2016/02/03/apple_hires_two_hackers_who_created_an_undetectable_virus.html)

~~~
itsaunixsystem
I can see why they hired those ITsec experts but the designer one I'm actually
surprised. The demos on his channels don't look that well made tbh and the
concept themselves are mere tweaks, its funny that of all the concepts for
apple products out there apple hired this guy.

------
groovyshark
i don't think apple hires its fans. for all its innovative culture and
centricity on technology, steve jobs was pretty clear that it is humans who
come together to create extraordinary stuff. i haven't known of a case in
which a fan was hired by apple and it was able to function like a human. at
most, it may have rotated around itself at a very fast speed to discharge cool
air on humans, helping them build great stuff. but this makes the fan a mere
depreciable asset belonging to the company, just like tables and chairs,
rather than an employee.

as for big fans, i don't think apple takes the size of a candidate into
consideration while hiring. i can't imagine apple refusing a capable MIT and
Stanford graduate simply because he was 7 feet tall. so if apple did hire
fans, it would extend the same courtesy to big fans as well.

further, california's climate makes it unnecessary to have fans on the
premises. even though i'm doubtful that apple hired fans, even if they owned
one, it would be in one of the hotter countries such as the arab world,
singapore, india, etc.

just my 2 cents.

~~~
itsaunixsystem
I can picture people avoiding you your entire life.

Go to r/dadjokes and stay there.

